# Yet another food thread...



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

I have fed NLS off and on in SW, FW, SA, planted, and African tanks. I recently have escaped the 'Reef" hobby and I am focused on African Cichlids. Now I only have one tank which is a Peacock/Hap tank. I have some 1mm Cichlid Formula I have been feeding. I have always wondered if the nutrients in NLS is degraded by UV light since the container is clear. I left the African Cichlid hobby when NLS was in its peak 6 years or so ago. Is it still renowned. Is Dainichi, Hikari Excell / Bio-Gold, Omega One, Xtreme, wardley, Tetra color bits, (add any other brand), or New Era better? What is the staple in the hobby now...Is it still NLS? Plz give your opinions on which food you prefer R/T color, growth, and water clarity. I have access to all these brands mentioned and more. Thanks in advance

PS Happy Turkey Day Folks!


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

Hikari is my brand, and I feed frozen shrimp, Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I feed mainly NLS pellet formula in varying sizes, depending on the fish size. You can always check the food Product Reviews to see some other opinions.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

I feed my fish NLS Ultra Red exclusively to make their colors explode.

data:image/jpeg;base64,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/img]


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Nls. Occasionally spiruluna flakes. in both my mbuna & hap/peack tanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

NLS. If they went out of business I'd be willing to try Dainichi.


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> NLS. If they went out of business I'd be willing to try Dainichi.


Would you try New Era Rift Lake Cichlid Pellets? I currently use NLS aswell, but New Era looks pretty good.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> NLS. If they went out of business I'd be willing to try Dainichi.


rumors they are going outta business????


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I think DJ was saying that the 1st choice is NLS and IF they went out of business, Dainichi would be the next food to try.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

whew!!! my fish jump outta water to get their nls..  :fish:


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

B.Roberson said:


> whew!!! my fish jump outta water to get their nls..  :fish:


Start feeding them more than once a week !! :dancing:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like the ingredient list for NLS better than New Era.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

chopsteeks said:


> B.Roberson said:
> 
> 
> > whew!!! my fish jump outta water to get their nls..  :fish:
> ...


thanks Dj.\
lol. I feed em. every day. skip a day 1 time a week. alternating. sometimes twice a day. alternating. they are HARDLEY underfed. still, they come right up to the water surface and poke their noses out to grab the food as im dumping it in!!


----------

